# Wide Snowboards...



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I wear size 12 snowboard boots. I think i need a wide snowboard, which sucks because i cannot really find any with the specs i want. ::::::: I just want a wide board, or even midwide would work. lots of flex, i dont like my stiffer Salomon Pulse. Rockered or flat camber. twin or almost twin, not directional. all mountain freestyle. I am hitting lots of groomers and tree runs, kickers and progressing in the park. jibs and rails. if anyone has any suggestions that would be cool. hieght is 6'1", wieght is 175 thanks.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

I rode the 09 NS Legacy last year and was real happy with it's overall feel. I'm 6' 2. 185lbs, 11 boot. Didn't think I would like the mid-wide but after a few weeks, started to feel very stable and I found I was progressing more than I ever had. Not sure how much of the overall satisfaction was the mid-wide or the rocker?? Any rate, why question right!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I ride a mid-wide. 2008 Gnu Street BTX (banana, magna traction). It's sweet. Even though I don't need the mid-wide (size 10.5 boots) i still prefer it. It's a great board, very easy to ride. Even though it's a freestyle twin, it's super stable on drops and never sketchy on the steeps. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

You can ride a mid-wide with size 12's. I ride a 258mm wide Capita Black Death Inc. with no problems whatsoever.

Sounds like a Gnu Park Pickle would suit you well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah, well i am about on the brink of buying a 2010 k2 believer 154, but idk if it would be an ideal fit for me. the ww is 24.9cm on it and i ride a ww of 25.2 right now fine i believe. it would not be much of a difference i dont think. my bindings help bring my boots off the ground a bit though is why i think i can pull it off. i have ride rx's and it brings my boot bottom from the ground up about 4cm. im just wondering if the 154 length would also be ieal. i know i cannot go barely any lower than that.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Also, your type of boots makes a huge difference. Some are thinner others are thicker. I've seen size 11's with the "footprint" of a 10. Or size 10's so bulky they barely fit into most bindings. 
Right now i'm in a 10.5 and use Burton Mission LTD (large size) bindings. My straps are adjusted as short as possible and i still go to the very last notch of the ladder when I strapped in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah, mine are about average i think. vans encore ltd on ride rx's. seems the bindings bring my boots of the ground about 4cm. which could be the decidding factor. idk. 24.9 ww on a 154 would be on the edge ha. i figure with the flatline camber (zero camber) i could size down and still have it feel a little longer keeping an edge.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Not you again, people have already told you what would be a good fit, you are just choosing not to listen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

so yes or no?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I would not buy a board with a waist width that narrow on size 12 boots.
Get a mid-wide.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

How did this end up in the Equipment Reviews section?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess he figured nobody would notice:laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can get away with a girls board


----------

